# Storing a chain drag/harrow?



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have an ~85lb chain drag/harrow that I pull with an ATV. When not in use, it's taking up a 4x5' spot on my barn floor. I initially tried rolling it up like a burrito, but untangling and redirecting all the moving pieces is a royal PITA.

There has to be a better way to store the thing, right?


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

While I had one for my arena, it was kept outside of the fence, away from where people may ride their horses over it. I can't think of any good way to store it without tangling it up. You could potentially create some sort of pulley system to hang it against the wall, but the problem with trying to do that is how you will get it down without tangling it up...

I'm curious as to what other ideas people may have!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Ours was always on the concrete beside the barn in an area the horses couldn't get to.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

We leave ours, large and small, outside year round. I do keep portable corral panels around them.

Once hooked up, within a few feet, they are loosened up and doing their job well.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Could you put a tarp on top of it, make sure the whole thing is covered, and then roll it up? Maybe it wouldn't stick to itself then? Because there would always be a layer of tarp between the two chain layers?


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

If it is just a little ATV harrow, drill some holes into a piece of 3/4" plywood where the top and bottom of the harrow will be and some up by its connection point. Pull the harrow onto the plywood and wire it down so it can't move then lean the plywood against the wall. If the harrow has a flatter topside and a spiky bottom side do the plywood thing but do it from the top and or pull the harrow onto it upside down then wire it up.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------

